# Cat looking for home - Norfolk



## Clodagh (26 May 2017)

A friend is having to rehome his cat as she is getting bullied. She is a blue tabby, very tame and beautiful. A good ratter.
He wants a single cat countryside home, if possible.
She is spayed and 3 years old.
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10211485544928496&set=p.10211485544928496&type=3


----------



## texas (26 May 2017)

Gosh, she is beautiful! I hope he finds a lovely home for her.


----------



## Lindylouanne (26 May 2017)

She is a beauty, I have a blue tabby but you can hardly see the apricot in her. I would take her but she wouldn't be an only cat and I'm not visiting Norfolk until the end of June. Very tempted though.


----------



## Tyssandi (26 May 2017)

Clodagh said:



			A friend is having to rehome his cat as she is getting bullied. She is a blue tabby, very tame and beautiful. A good ratter.
He wants a single cat countryside home, if possible.
She is spayed and 3 years old.
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10211485544928496&set=p.10211485544928496&type=3

Click to expand...

She is gorgeous - I would suggest the Cats Protection to ensure she goes to the right home and the home is vetted too.


----------



## Clodagh (26 May 2017)

He will vet the home, he loves his cats (mad cat man!). 
I am sure she will find somewhere nice, I will keep you informed.


----------

